# Blake Griffin to have elbow surgery



## BlakeJesus

> Los Angeles Clippers star forward Blake Griffin has a staph infection in his right elbow and will be sidelined at least through the All-Star break, the team announced Sunday.
> 
> Griffin will undergo surgery Monday to remove the staph infection and will be re-evaluated after the All-Star break.
> 
> Griffin frequently has fluid drained from his elbow and recently developed the staph infection after one of the procedures, sources told ESPN's Ramona Shelburne.
> 
> Although the Clippers have not released a timeline for his return due to the nature of the injury, the initial projection is that Griffin will miss four to six weeks, sources told Shelburne.
> 
> The Clippers' leading scorer, Griffin is averaging 22.5 points, 7.5 rebounds and a career-high 5.1 assists this season. The All-Star forward will miss at least three games.
> 
> Los Angeles concludes an eight-game road trip with games Sunday afternoon against the Thunder and Monday night against the Mavericks. The Clippers also host the Rockets on Wednesday night in their final game before the All-Star break.
> 
> The long-term absence of Griffin would be a crippling blow for the Clippers (33-18), who entered Sunday in sixth place in the Western Conference standings.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/12296562/blake-griffin-los-angeles-clippers-staph-infection-elbow-all-star-break


----------



## Basel

Clippers have a tough stretch of games coming up, too. Going to be interesting to see if they fall a lot in the standings. 

Does this mean Glen Davis gets inserted into the starting role?


----------



## Bogg

Good news for the Celtics. It don't think the Clippers wind up in danger of missing the playoffs (unless this elbow thing takes a turn for the worse), but it should bump the C's second first-rounder up a few spots.


----------

